# Need Help Shipping Furniture to America



## katsgraphics

Matthew James Removals International Removals | Matthew James Removals offer regular departures for America. Our International removals services cover all destinations within America for full or part load shipping services.
CALL NOW Tel: 0044(0)1322 251 000 Freephone: 0800 040 7907 or email us: [email protected]

Matthew James Removals help individuals & Families relocate to America from Spain weekly and they are able to offer very competitive rates for Part Loads or Full Loads to any destination in America:*✓*removals to*Florida*✓*Removals to*Texas*✓*Removals to*California*✓*Removals to*Alaska*✓*Removals to*Washington D.C*✓*Removals to*Boston*✓*Removals to*Los Angeles*✓*Removals to*Miami*✓*Removals to*New Orleans*✓*Removals to*New York *✓*Removals to*San Francisco*✓*Removals to*Seattle*✓*Removals to*USA

*Matthew James Removals firmly believe no other company can match our quality of service for the same price.*


Home survey and firm door-to-door quotation
Liability insurance
Full coloured numbered inventory
Packing materials including hanging wardrobe cartons
Plastic covers for soft furnishings, sofa and mattresses
Export documentation
Customs clearance assistance
Unpacking and the removal of waste materials
Export wrapping and packing
Part load, direct load & dedicated services
Bespoke crating service for high value items
 
Use our FREE ONLINE ESTIMATE FORM HERE ».


----------

